# upstate anyone?



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

i sense this is mostly NYC folks here, which is great, but ill try anyway. im gonna be in upstate NY (rochester) in august sometime and would love to do some racing. does anyone have a link to a good master calendar or know some races then? help would be appreciated


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

naawillis said:


> i sense this is mostly NYC folks here, which is great, but ill try anyway. im gonna be in upstate NY (rochester) in august sometime and would love to do some racing. does anyone have a link to a good master calendar or know some races then? help would be appreciated



www.spokepost.com

good luck,
wayne


----------

